# Community Access for Contract Service Providers?!



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Dealing with Emaar and Nakheel over gated community access is *soooooo* very frustrating! I appreciate that they want to control contractor access to the private communities, but they really don't understand about customer service.

When I take new contracts for private swimming pools in gated communities, I obviously need to arrange regular access into the community for my chaps.

* What I want* to do is to agree some format of "access request" template letter with Emaar/Nakheel, so that I can fill in the specific details and simply ask my new customers to sign. I can then take this myself, together with whatever else they might want (eg copy of my Agreement with the customer, maybe the customer's tenancy contract agreement or title deed, who knows), and arrange the access passes without further bothering my customer.

* Instead*, I get told "_please ask the owner/tenant to come to us to arrange a pass for you_". I don't want to put this burden onto my customers, and I'm certain the larger, more established service providers don't have to do this.

 I've also been asked to specify what days I need access, I've been told that I need separate passes for different villas in the same community, and I've been told that passes for different vehicles is "a problem, sir".

1. Is anyone else running a business with similar requirements, and how did you solve this issue?

2. What about those of you who are residents in gated communities - are you asked by your service providers (gardeners, maids, pool attendants, etc) to arrange the gate passes for them?

I can gain access to most communities myself through "negotiation" with the security guards, but they're less willing to grant access to my workers (_traditional Dubai hospitality based on ethnic background_).

I'd be grateful for some feedback!!

Cheers, Lamp


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Could someone resident in a community such as Arabian Ranches, Jumeirah Islands, The Villa, Emirates Hills, Meadows etc etc please give me some feedback on this?

It's frustrating in the extreme! I am trying to get Emaar/Nakheel to accept community pass applications on the basis of a letter template, something like as follows:

_To whom it may concern.

I ....(name).............. being tenant/owner of ........(address).............. have entered into a contract with Aquarius for swimming pool maintenance, commencing on ...../...../ 20...... . I hereby request and authorise that representatives of Aquarius be provided with access to the community in order to service this contract, and I undertake to inform community management upon its expiry.

......... (signature) ............ owner/tenant
......... (date)..............

Attached: contract copy
_
however their view is that I am trying to circumnavigate their procedures and they are giving me short shrift. They don't see that actually I'm trying to remove the onus from my clients to arrange the pass on my behalf.

Is it really so difficult, or am I being unrealistic? As a community tenant/owner, do you expect to have to attend such matters on behalf of your service providers?

Cheers, Lamp


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

good luck!
A friend in Springs has not had his bins emptied for 4 months, as his Landlord sold the house to a new owner, and did not pay his final service charge payment to Emaar on time. There was an outstanding fine.
The new landlord has been paying on time.
Friend offered to pay it for him, but Emaar would not allow it. They also would not allow new owner to pay it.

the fine?






28 AED


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm afraid you will struggle with this. Larger companies like to have cosy arrangements to ease things like access. This is..ahem, mutually beneficial usually and so barriers are put in place to make folk just give up. A bit like trying to get deposits back. Make it difficult enough and they'll just take the easy option and give up...


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

m1key said:


> I'm afraid you will struggle with this. Larger companies like to have cosy arrangements to ease things like access. This is..ahem, mutually beneficial usually and so barriers are put in place to make folk just give up. A bit like trying to get deposits back. Make it difficult enough and they'll just take the easy option and give up...


Sadly this seems to be my experience. The tactics of "reasoning" and "logic" don't stand a chance, and "belligerence" is unfair as the organ-grinders are hidden behind a troupe of monkeys. I might have to look into the seedy world of "cosiness", "incentives" and "mutual benefit" instead.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> Sadly this seems to be my experience. The tactics of "reasoning" and "logic" don't stand a chance, and "belligerence" is unfair as the organ-grinders are hidden behind a troupe of monkeys. I might have to look into the seedy world of "cosiness", "incentives" and "mutual benefit" instead.


Either that or a fleet of unmarked Pajeros so your chaps can slip in via the residents lane...


----------



## saweeymasa (Apr 8, 2017)

*2017*

Sadly up to this date, same process of these communities and really a shame to clients


----------

